
Tiger-Stone: Automatic Paving Machine - inklesspen
http://www.core.form-ula.com/2010/11/15/tiger-stone-paving-machine/
======
jonhendry
It seems a bit of a stretch to describe that as 'printing' a pavement. I mean,
asphalt-laying machines have worked in largely the same way. This is just
laying an aggregate with far larger maximum granularity.

It is neat, though. That said, I'm more partial to the giant scraping machines
that tear up old pavements.

